# ASUS ATI RADEON 9200SE Help!



## s_ruchit (Aug 4, 2004)

I have planned to buy an AGP card. 
Now the game "prince of persia the sands of time" requires.....

-GeForce III or higher or 
-ATi Redaon 8500 or higher. 

(this game is the reason for me to buy a new card...)

Now I think to buy ASUS ATi Redaon 9200SE - 128 MB Card. Will it be sufficient for my gaming requirement? will prince of persia sands of time work with it? 

Plz reply me with a review of this card. I tried a lot to compare 8500 with 9200SE but couldn't find anything!. and plz do tell me that what is a GeForce equivivellant/option for 9200SE card.

plz reply me as soon as possible!


----------



## akshayt (Aug 4, 2004)

STAY AWAY FROM 'SE'/'LE' FROM NVIDIA/ATI.STAY AWAY.
DON'T GO NEAR 'XT' IF IT IS FROM NVIDIA.

Don't take asus cards.Lately i have heard too much bad word about them.A radeon 9800pro or something running at 2x/4x/8x but fitting only with a 3.3volts connector!
Also,their performance won't be much better than their counterparts msi,gigabyte,hercules,ati ,but price will be high.I am not sure whether you'll find this model in india or not.

If you take ATI:
Play near future games @ 800*600*32,med settings
Very minimum 128mb radeon 9600 OR 128mb geforce 4 ti 4200
128mb gefroce fx 5700/5600ultra(crap in both case for directx games)


WWW.XFXFORCE.COM [AUTHORIZED NVIDIA MFG.] 2 YRS WARRANTY	PRICES

GEFORCE FX 6800 ULTRA 128MB  W/TV, DVI & VIVO	34000/-
GEFORCE FX 5950 ULTRA 256MB  W/TV, DVI & VIVO	24000/-
[5 FULL VERSION GAMES BUNDLED]	
GEFORCE 4 FX 5900XT 128MB DDR TV & DVI	16500/-
GEFORCE FX 5700 ULTRA 128MB  W/TV & DDRIII DUAL DVI	12750/-
[5 FULL VERSION GAMES BUNDLED]	
GEFORCE FX 5700 LE 256 MB DDR TV& DVI	7650/-
GEFORCE 4 FX 5600 128MB DDR TV & DVI	7500/-
GEFORCE TI 4200 128MB WITH VIVO	6600/-
GEFORCE FX 5200 256MB DDR W/TV & DVI	5350/-
GEFORCE FX 5200 128MB DDR W/TV & DVI	3500/-
GEFORCE FX 5200 128MB DDR W/TV 	3350/-
GEFORCE 4 MX 4000 128MB DDR W/TV & DVI	3025/-
GEFORCE 4 MX 4000 128MB DDR W/O DVI	2875/-
GEFORCE 4 MX 4000  64MB DDR W/TV 	2250/-
PCI GEFORCE4 MX 4000 128MB DDR W/TV & DVI	4600/-
PCI GEFORCE2 MX 400 64MB SDR W/TV	3250/-
GEFORCE FX 5200 PCI 256MB DDR W/TV & DVI	7500/-
GEFORCE FX 5200 PCI 128MB DDR W/TV 	4600/-



SR NO	WWW.CLUB-3D.COM [AUTHORIZED ATI MFG.]2 YRS WARRANTY	PRICES
1	ATI RADEON X800 PRO	29250/-
	475/450 X800 PRO 256 MB CRT+TV+DVI	
2	ATI RADEON 9800XT 	24000/-
	415/365 AGP2/4/8 256BIT BGA 256 MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	
3	ATI RADEON 9800PRO	14800/-
	380/340 AGP2/4/8 256BIT BGA 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	

4	ATI RADEON 9600XT 	10550/-
	500/340 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT BGA 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	
5	ATI RADEON 9600PRO 	9500/-
	400/300 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT BGA 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	
6	ATI RADEON 9600 256MB DDR W/TV & DVI	8500/-
	400/200 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT DDR 256MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	
7	ATI RADEON 9600 128MB DDR W/TV & DVI	7550/-
	400/200 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT DDR 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	

8	ATI RADEON 9550	6500/-
	250/200 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT DDR 256MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	
9	ATI RADEON 9550SE	5100/-
	250/200 AGP 2/4/8 64BIT DDR 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	

10	ATI RADEON 9200	5350/-
	250/200 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT 256MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	
11	ATI RADEON 9200SE 	3125/-
	200/166 AGP 2/4/8 64BIT 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	
12	ATI RADEON 9200SE PCI	4600/-
	200/166 PCI 2/4/8 128BIT 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	

13	ATI RADEON 7000	2250/-
	64MB VE DUAL HEAD W/TV OUT&DVI	


128mb radeon 9800pro powercolour=12950
256 mb radeon 9800se 256bit powercolour=11500

128mb ti 4400 geforce for a little above 5000 from chennai.


----------



## delhibhai1000 (Aug 5, 2004)

here's a more simplified version of the same list,& believe me if its not on the list its not even worth spending ur money on;u would b well-off with ur on-board graphics !!

XFX         2 YRS WARRANTY


6800ULTRA 256        34000
5950ULTRA 256        24000
5900XT    128        16500
5700ULTRA 128        12750
5700LE    256         7650
5600      128         7500
TI4200    128         6600
5200      256         5350
5200      128         3350

CLUB-3D     2 YRS WARRANTY

X800PRO 256  29250  475/450    
9800XT  256  24000  415/365  256BIT BGA 
9800PRO 128  14800  380/340  256BIT BGA   Powercolour 9800pro 128 12500 9800se  256  11500
9600XT  128  10550  500/340  128BIT BGA 
9600PRO 128   9500  400/300  128BIT BGA  
9600    256   8500  400/200  128BIT   
9600    128   7550  400/200  128BIT  
9550    256   6500  250/200  128BIT   
9550Se  128   5100  250/200  64BIT


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 5, 2004)

The 9200 is a DX8 card.....so it won't have support for POP:SOT imo.


----------



## s_ruchit (Aug 5, 2004)

*thanks a lot@!*

thanks a lot!

now can u plz suggest me a good card around 4000/5000 rs. which can play most of the games especially the "prince of persia - the sands of time".

waiting 4 reply!@


----------



## akshayt (Aug 5, 2004)

any geforce 4 ti or radeon 9xxx can play any games only the performance in temrs of speed and graphics will differ.
Go for 128mb geforce 4 ti 4400 from chennai for about 6k


----------



## theraven (Aug 5, 2004)

id suggest an fx 5200
i wouldnt recommend cards from xfx ...
and as for asus ... they are good for their new line .... that is the new 6800's and the x800's ... and the pci express series
and then below the the gf4
so basically if ur going from anything from the g4 to the 9800's do not get an asus


----------



## akshayt (Aug 5, 2004)

xfx isn't that bad.
And DONT take fx 5200/5600
tke geforce 4 ti


----------



## theraven (Aug 5, 2004)

ooo yeah
i forgot .. someone had posted that g4 to 4400 is better than the fx 5200
go for it !
or if u can afford it .. the next best thing 5700


----------



## s_ruchit (Aug 6, 2004)

*thanks a lot!*

after ur suggestions final;y i got my self an XFX Geforce fx 5200 with DVI support / 128 MB for rs. 4500 ..

thanks!!!


----------



## Jatin_T (Aug 6, 2004)

Hey i got the same card for Rs.4200-and yes POP works great in it!!


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 7, 2004)

You can get the same card for 3500/- in mumbai !!


----------



## Prashray (Aug 8, 2004)

I own an Asus Radeon 9200SE and Pop:Sot works on it and I get decent frame rates


----------

